
Show HN: Tile38 – Realtime geofencing and geospatial index - tidwall
https://github.com/tidwall/tile38
======
alleycat5000
One thing I've found hard to find in Go is a library equivalent to GEOS/JTS;
looks like there are some nice geometric operations bundled under
[https://github.com/tidwall/geojson](https://github.com/tidwall/geojson)

------
gravypod
This is definitely a cool product. I've been thinking of building something
like this for use in a game server backend.

Do you plan on adding height-support? I'm sure some clients in the
professional space would like to know "what room/floor in this building are
you in?"

~~~
Ancient
I'm curious to know where one gets such "heigh-support" data from?

~~~
joshvm
GPS gives you a 3D fix (lat/lon/height). A common use case in aviation,
particularly drones, is avoiding controlled airspace. The height of controlled
airspace varies with location - for example a rural area might be 7500ft while
near an airport traffic zone it might be only 1000ft or lower.

~~~
gravypod
GPS isn't too great in skyscrapers. In most current gen smartphones GPS can
only really pin you to a 16ft resolution on a current gen smartphone in ideal
conditions [0]. This gets worse indoors and if the target is moving.

[0] -
[https://www.gps.gov/systems/gps/performance/accuracy/](https://www.gps.gov/systems/gps/performance/accuracy/)

~~~
sbr464
It wouldn’t necessarily need to come from GPS. You could use beacons (ble) or
similar to augment the raw dataset.

[https://estimote.com](https://estimote.com) (etc)

------
supersexy
I am just now digging a bit into IFTTT like event driven api pipelines (OS of
course) and so the "Automated Events" section on tile38.com hit my attention -
niiice!

I just today found this interesting project:

[http://www.flogo.io/](http://www.flogo.io/)

and this seems to be a great fit! Very nice toolset!

NO, I am not affiliated, I just liked it. I tried several different things,
Flogo seems to have hit a nice spot between "general, but not too generic
tool" with easy extensibility but still good usability for gui experiences.

Adding an event capable mapping server to the toolbox triggers exciting ideas!

Thank you very much for making this fantastic project a present to the world!
Great!

------
rshetty
This is an amazing piece of software and thanks for creating this. We heavily
use Tile38 for all our Geospatial needs in production.

~~~
tidwall
You're welcome and thanks so much for kind words!

------
ing33k
Hi ! Thanks for creating this project. This looks extremely usefu l for the
current project I am working on.

Question : is it possible to do a Nearby query on a geohash ?

~~~
tidwall
Hi! I recommend converting the target geohash to a lat lon first and then
using the NEARBY command.

    
    
      NEARBY fleet HASH POINT lat lon
    

This will return back all points as geohashes.

------
rngesus
Tile38 is a great product, we've been using it in production to track, and
manage geofences for a large amount of asphalt and cement trucks :)

~~~
tidwall
Sweet! I'd love to hear more about your implementation.

~~~
rngesus
It's nothing too special, we collect positional information from several
devices and feed it into Tile38 which then processes the geofences and
delivers the enter/exit/inside notifications trough webhooks.

It's been rock-solid and easy to work with.

------
akavel
@tidwall: the link to maptiler.org in the readme is broken (it has bad
certificate + asks for login & password)

~~~
tidwall
Oh thanks! I just fixed it.

------
jpeeler
I wonder how much work it would be to integrate with Owntracks. It looks like
Tile38 supports MQTT.

------
BubRoss
What does this give you beyond what nearest neighbor libraries like flannel
already do?

